

Indian Goverment launches DigiLocker - avinassh
https://digitallocker.gov.in

======
Gys
Comments on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9163984](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9163984)

------
vaidik
Unverified certificate. Haha. Is this a joke?

